# vip211 and dolby digital 5.1 through HDMI ?



## jjvcrew (Aug 3, 2006)

I am new to this HD vip211 receiver and HDMI set up and I was wondering how am I gonna set it up so i can have the DD5.1 sound through the dish network HD programing. My TV is Panny TH50PX60U with 2 HDMI slots. Here are my questions:

1. after I connect both vip211 and the TV through HDMI cable. How do I get the sound out to my home theater system ? by using optical ? or will the composite cable (red and white) work from the sound out plug behind my TV ?

2. Does the vip211 have the dolby digital 5.1 decoding function ?

3. Will composite cable give me DD5.1 sound ?

thanks.


----------



## mikesd (Jun 18, 2006)

Yes the 211 is Dolby Digital 5.1. I have the audio ran to my Yamaha home theater reciever using the optical output from the 211 and works perfectly. No the red and white rca, or composite cables will not give you 5.1 audio.


----------



## jjvcrew (Aug 3, 2006)

mikesd said:


> Yes the 211 is Dolby Digital 5.1. I have the audio ran to my Yamaha home theater reciever using the optical output and works perfectly. No the red and white rca, or composite cables will not give you 5.1 audio.


so, the optical cable is the only way to get the audio in DD 5.1 with the vip211 ?


----------



## Deputy-Dawg (Jul 19, 2006)

jjvcrew said:


> so, the optical cable is the only way to get the audio in DD 5.1 with the vip211 ?


No, the DD 5.1 is also available through the HDMI port. If your AVR has an HDMI input you can connect it to the HDMI port of the Vip 211, then connect the HDMI ouput of the AVR to your video display - sort of a daisy chain. Some AVR with HDMI connnections can up convert other video sources (eg component) to HDMI and serve as an input switching device for your home theater.

Barring the use of the HDMI port the only other output which has DD 5.1 info is the optical port. The Vip 211 does not decode the DD 5.1 digital stream into the descrete analog audioi signals for the various speakers of the surround system. That chore must be done by the AVR or yout video display device.


----------

